# Omeprazole can it stop working?



## Miss_sarah89 (Nov 22, 2010)

Iv been taking 2 Omeprazole for the past 6 months or so, one at night and one in the morning. Iv recently started getting really bad night time heartburn again. Im getting thru a bottle of pepto bismol every 2 weeks


----------



## DaveH (Oct 25, 2010)

All of these drugs can stop working. Your body is not stupid, it'll build up an immunity to it. Your choice would to be get off it or take higher dosage. Research long term use of PPIs. They are evil IMO. Of course they are marketed to be a "wonder pill" but if my doctor told me 10 years ago that eventually it would not work, rebound reflux would be worse than my original condition and I would have other health issues I would have never taken it long term. Great for fixing the damage and then adjust your lifestyle to control the acid.


----------

